# several domain names to same webspace?



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi

I have a website with a web address for my t-shirt site eg. www.webspace.co.uk but I have also bought another webname www.webspace.com just in case someone types this in by mistake. I have asked the name provider for the new name ".com" to be forwarded to my web space, but when this happens the ".com" shows in the browser bar rather than the .co.uk which I want to show this means you can't see all the sections of my site and it is not easy to bookmark. Is there anyway I can do this?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You want to ask the provider to not do a "stealth" or "framed" forward, ask them to do a 301 redirect to the .co.uk web address.

If you registered your domain at a place that allows you to manage the forwarding yourself via a web interface, you should choose a "standard redirect" instead a "masked/framed/stealth" redirect.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Rodney, I'll do that


----------

